# mammoth



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like Breckenridge...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Sounds like Breckenridge...


even without mention of frustratingly long lift lines?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You think Breck has long lift lines? Go visit a California resort on a weekend...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You think Breck has long lift lines? Go visit a California resort on a weekend...


i'll take a pass. i didn't even think about southern cal. i can't imagine how unbelievably retarded that is. vail and the resorts in summit county are bad enough. they make me want to move to durango.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

wow this is really funny that you brought up mammoth! i'm going to be there on monday-friday. ill be snowboarding all day tuesday-thursday. if anyone else is going tell me! pm or repost or whatever i'm totally down to meet some people at mammoth!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't mind the semi negativity. Mammoth is pretty kick ass and by all means a world class spot. There are plenty of those out west though. You should have a blast. I've said it before and will say it again. Spring riding in California is second to none. As long as it doesn't rain you should have a blast.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

for sure! can't wait. it's going to be sickkkk too since our condo is less then a mile away from the lifts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

MAMMOTH TOMORROW BABY!!! WOOOOOOT! ill see you playas on the HILLS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

i would have to agree....bear mountain here in so cal is freakin gnarly on saturdays. It gets sold out, even though im a season pass holder i will not go there on saturday i would go on sundays or any days off. Speaking of mammoth ill be there for the chicken jam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!whoooooo


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

iliketogofast said:


> i would have to agree....bear mountain here in so cal is freakin gnarly on saturdays. It gets sold out, even though im a season pass holder i will not go there on saturday i would go on sundays or any days off. Speaking of mammoth ill be there for the chicken jam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!whoooooo


are sundays that less crowded? comparable to weekdays?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I would have to say sundays are a lot less crowded than saturdays but weekdays are mostly just locals. You have to consider that theres a very narrow and steep mountain drive up and down the hill so many people come up for the weekend and leave early sunday. As for me, i would come in early in the morning, shred then head home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

heres some pix from april of 06 after the storm in mammoth mountain. Record Breaker: March-April 2006


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

iliketogofast said:


> I would have to say sundays are a lot less crowded than saturdays but weekdays are mostly just locals. You have to consider that theres a very narrow and steep mountain drive up and down the hill so many people come up for the weekend and leave early sunday. As for me, i would come in early in the morning, shred then head home.


so much the better for me, i have weekdays off! :thumbsup:


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

iliketogofast said:


> I would have to say sundays are a lot less crowded than saturdays but weekdays are mostly just locals. You have to consider that theres a very narrow and steep mountain drive up and down the hill so many people come up for the weekend and leave early sunday. As for me, i would come in early in the morning, shred then head home.


I have to agree that some weekends can get crowded at Big Bear, especially after a fresh storm. However, I found that the even though there are a lot of people around, they are mainly by the beginner chairs. The more you migrate to the right side of the mountain (chairs 2, 5, etc), there are less people. I think for the most part with the warming temps and deteriorating conditions, the massive crowds are gone. The only people going up are beginners and addicts. The casual skiing/snowboarding crowds are gone. I am headed up this Sunday. The weather is supposed to cool down a bit so perhaps the slush wont be as bad. That being said, weekdays are the best time to go.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet me 2 its gona be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

tboooe said:


> I have to agree that some weekends can get crowded at Big Bear, especially after a fresh storm. However, I found that the even though there are a lot of people around, they are mainly by the beginner chairs. The more you migrate to the right side of the mountain (chairs 2, 5, etc), there are less people. I think for the most part with the warming temps and deteriorating conditions, the massive crowds are gone. The only people going up are beginners and addicts. The casual skiing/snowboarding crowds are gone. I am headed up this Sunday. The weather is supposed to cool down a bit so perhaps the slush wont be as bad. That being said, weekdays are the best time to go.


I agree! Too bad ill be in mammoth sunday or else i would go to bear this sunday as well.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

iliketogofast said:


> I agree! Too bad ill be in mammoth sunday or else i would go to bear this sunday as well.


Not too bad at all. I would rather be in Mammoth!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone been to mammoth this month? i am wondering what the conditions are cause it looks like its melting fast. last week it was 10ft now its 7 ft. if i didnt have my friend's wedding this weekend and vegas trip with the boys next weekend i would be in mammoth for some spring riding. wonder how its going to be in the first 2 weeks of may so i can go.:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

I know ,it is so awesome there. I love it! I wish I could go there right now!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Love'in Life said:


> I know ,it is so awesome there. I love it! I wish I could go there right now!


Ill be there next weekend!!! for a last shred session until mt hood in july...MAMMOTH FUCKIN ROX!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

iliketogofast said:


> Ill be there next weekend!!! for a last shred session until mt hood in july...MAMMOTH FUCKIN ROX!!!:thumbsup:


Lucky! I want to go up, your right Mammoth ROCKS! And your going to Mt. Hood! I was going to go there in july too, but I dont have the $$$ to go. But I'm for sure going next summer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Love'in Life said:


> Lucky! I want to go up, your right Mammoth ROCKS! And your going to Mt. Hood! I was going to go there in july too, but I dont have the $$$ to go. But I'm for sure going next summer!:thumbsup:


yeah lucky me rockstar energy drink hooks me up so it doesnt cost me much. food and alcohol i would have to pay for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I was in Mammoth a long time ago. 1998, it was an amazing place. Looking at travelling overseas again soon. Not sure where to go yet. Was thinking of hitting Mammoth again but would like to try somewhere new. I'm after deep powder runs and long steep runs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

the hoe of ta


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

for deep powder your best bet is Utah, I would guess your second best bet is southern colorado (wolfcreek), then northern colorado (Summit county, ect). There many other choices for deep pow, WY, Tahoe (if and only if you are there after a big dump, and the snow is not as light as the rockies one).

Utah is said to have the best snow in the world and some of the best pow staches to be found.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

Mammoth is my favorite. I don't like tahoe because you can never count on it to have good snow. Utah is amazing as well, though the snow is very different from mammoth.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I have looked at a few places but I really had alot of fun @ Mammoth. Especially over at chair 9  Just need to save the $$$ before I can head anywhere lol. Off to New Zealand in about 5 weeks for 8 days. Can't wait


----------

